# New Member Would Like To Ask For Help With Elgin Watch



## PhilDev (Apr 18, 2012)

Hello to All,

First, my name is Phil and I have been collecting pocket watches for a few months now.

I would like to ask if anyone out there could help me with some infomation on a watch I have just bought.

It is an Elgin in a gold filled hunter case. The serial number identifies the movement as type 293 (open face) made in 1919. The unusual thing is that although the sub-second is positioned at 9 O clock (not uncommon when open face movements are put into hunter cases) the numerals and the Elgin name are in the correct position for the hunter case. I took the watch to a friend who has been dealing in watches for over 30 years. He examined it closely and said he believes it has not been tampered with,but neither he nor any of the dealers he has spoken to have ever seen one like this before.

Any info would be greatly appreciated. (Apologies for the long first post).

I hope there is a picture below as this is the first time I've tried to do this.










Many Thanks,

Phil


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

its probably an old redial done when they originally fitted that movement into its new case , or the dial from a 9 oclock elgin had its feet repositioned for the new movement.


----------



## PhilDev (Apr 18, 2012)

Many thanks for the quick reply Pugster.

The 9 O clock face with re-positioned feet sounds promising. Do you know if there are any pictures on the web, or what I could type in to try to find some?

Best Regards,

Phil


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

you could be looking for ever trying to find it  , tbh i would not worry about it , you have a good looking watch with a 293 movment (i think these are abit rarer) they are usually nicely decorated aswell .

imo its an old redial- tho i have been know to be wrong  , there ppl on here alot better than me with pocketwatches who im sure will be along in short order


----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

What you have is an openfaced movement that at some time was fitted into a hunter case. An openfaced movement is wound at the 12 o'clock position with the seconds dial directly oposite at the 6 o'clock position, whereas a hunter movement is wound at the 3 o'clock position with the seconds dial at the 6 o'clock position, consequently if you fit an openfaced movement into a hunter case you end up with the 12 at the 3 o'clock position and the seconds dial at the 9 o'clock position. When this movement was put into this case the owner took the trouble to have the dial replaced. Your watch has a genuine conversion dial that was produced by the dial makers specifically for this purpose, to make to the dial more easily readable when the front cover of the hunter was sprung open. An unusual but not rare conversion.

More commonly seen are hunter movements in openfaced cases with the 3 at what should be the 12 o'clock winding position. These are often referred to as 'Sidewinders'.

Hope this helps.


----------

